# Oklahoma is closed!!!



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 1, 2011)

Well the blizzard hit here in Shawnee we got 9 inches so far and 50 mile gusts of wind, we're told 3-5 more inches coming and the wind to continue all day..


----------



## wizard (Feb 1, 2011)

Roy,  I can't imagine what a blizzard looks like..never seen one...Roy... be safe, stay inside and stay warm. I know the front is headed to Texas. The National Weather Service says we may have snow in Houston. Regards, Doc


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good day to stay in and turn!


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd feel bad for you but we have the wind and 2 feet coming. I have to run in it regardless in the semi making deliveries. Good thing I have Canadian blood.


----------



## airrat (Feb 1, 2011)

I may give you all a hard time when I tease you about wearing shorts when you are getting the blizzards.  But I sure do not look forward to going into work.   The airport is going to be a mess when I get there.  Last night was no fun.   When I got to work we had just canceled Kansas city, St Louis and Indianapolis.   Then we had diversions to deal with that were not going to go there anymore since the airports closed or/others were closing due to ice issues.


----------



## SGM Retired (Feb 1, 2011)

It's only going to rain here so good luck and keep that stuff up your way.  There is nothing like Alabamaian's driving in snow.  A lot of U-Tube video comes out of it.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 1, 2011)

no pics, didn't happen :biggrin:

all we're getting is ice!


----------



## roddesigner (Feb 1, 2011)

Roy we would welcome you back to Tampa only in the mid 70s past few days


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 1, 2011)

6 inches here in Wichita Falls. 30+ mph winds. 14 degrees. Still snowing but ending by noon. All day in the shop...heat on at 70 degrees.:biggrin::biggrin: Now I have one more day to get ready for the Desert Woodturning Round UP in mid Feb.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## livertrans (Feb 1, 2011)

Were 90 miles northwest of Chicago and expecting up to 18 inches with 40mph winds. My daughter lives in a Chicago burb and is expecting 20+ inches. Thank goodness for my snowblower. I work nights and plan on calling in sick tonight and tomorrow night.   -7 degrees tomorrow night.


----------



## HSTurning (Feb 1, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> I'd feel bad for you but we have the wind and 2 feet coming. I have to run in it regardless in the semi making deliveries. Good thing I have Canadian blood.


Make sure you carry chains.  We have had a few truck get stuck at are dock in the past week.


----------



## leestoresund (Feb 1, 2011)

Ya know, guys. Two weeks ago Atlanta got iced in. Spent three unexpected happy days in the shop. Finally out to go the the supermarket for a few minutes (shelves almost empty because their suppliers could not get there) and then another day in the shop. And never felt guilty about not going to the office!

Lee


----------



## markgum (Feb 1, 2011)

Wild weather for sure.  We are in the 40's and partly cloudy. 
Be safe.


----------



## HSTurning (Feb 1, 2011)

Well we are expecting 3-8" today already have 3-4" on the ground.  This is just the first storm.  The real storm that you all are talking about will hit tomorrow and we are looking at 20-25" on top of what we get today.  Now they are talking about another storm Saturday that maybe as big as tomorrow.  
I like the snow.  I dont mind the cold (to a point) but this is starting to become a bit stupid.  We have atleast another month of this.


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 1, 2011)

*It's ALL MY FAULT!!*

I come to Okmulgee about 4 times a year to visit my dad.  The last 5 trips it has rained all week every time I come (and they are having a drought).  I'm in OK now.  I'm from Phoenix.  I don't DO snow.  The bed on dad's truck is overflowing with snow right now.  The weather channel says  11 1/2 inches so far.  Worst storm in 15 years.  I'm expecting a lynch mob of my relatives any time now.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to see you made it through the first round Roy.  It was straight ice until at least 12:15 am.  We are having a lull right now but it is supposed to hit harder today than it did yesterday so we are all at home waiting to see how bad the "worst" is compared to the horrible we already have.  Mike already broke one scraper trying to get the cars out of their ice tombs - sure home we can find another to replace it because these are very NICE scrapers ... Doesn't look good for the next few days here.

As for the airport closings Airrat - don't really think you will be sending us any planes on a regular basis for a day or so - they are forecasting more ice starting today between 12 - 2pm.  

Linda


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 1, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Well the blizzard hit here in Shawnee we got 9 inches so far and 50 mile gusts of wind, we're told 3-5 more inches coming and the wind to continue all day..



You know there isn't much between you and the north wind except a barbed wire fence... maybe you need a couple more strands of BB??:biggrin:


----------



## Padre (Feb 1, 2011)

It's here now.


----------



## cdbakkum (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, It is going to be 31 degrees tomorrow night here in sunny Mesa Arizona  . Like Tom from Chandler said ( it's going to be cold)  Carl


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Smile*

You're a heck of nice guy Roy (anyone with Roy in their name can't be all bad) but "better there than here".  LeRoy


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Feb 1, 2011)

22 degrees with snow ice cream in the freezer in Weatherford, TX (by Fort Worth).  Dang global warming for sure!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 1, 2011)

Well it's 8 degrees now wind gusting at 50 mph and having a hard time keeping the house at 60.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 1, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Well it's 8 degrees now wind gusting at 50 mph and having a hard time keeping the house at 60.


 
Same wind here but -7 now, -18 this morning and supposed to be -26 tonight. I love Global Warming.:wink:


----------



## les-smith (Feb 1, 2011)

I feel your pain Roy.  I just spent an hour and a half clearing the snow drift off the garage door.   Just something I always have to do with these snow storms. 

This is a lot of snow for us.  Our house is in a bad spot for snow drifts.

I tried to take a picture, but all the white snow just washed out the picture.  And I really don't want to be out there trying to take a picture.


----------



## airrat (Feb 1, 2011)

Les I thought that white spot below your text was a picture.  OOPS my mistake, had a kids fingerprint on my computer screen. :biggrin:


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 1, 2011)

What's Snow?????   :-O


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 1, 2011)

Jim in Oakville said:


> What's Snow?????   :-O



9" only in OK, a mere "sprinkle" compared to what "we" may get get tonight.


----------



## tim self (Feb 1, 2011)

> 9" only in OK, a mere "*sprinkle*" compared to what "we" may get get tonight.



But that's what we expect to happen in Canada!  But Oklahoma, come on!  And I moved back here from Yuma Az why?


----------



## Scott (Feb 1, 2011)

No snow for us!  It's bright and sunny here today, and no wind.  Of course it's about 9 degrees out today, but we just haven't been getting the snow around here like we used to.  I feel for you all in the rest of the country while dealing with this severe storm!

But it could be worse!  Think of Queensland Australia where they're facing a Cat 5 Cyclone right now.  I think I'll be satisfied with my 9 degrees and sunny!

Scott.


----------



## les-smith (Feb 1, 2011)

I just had the joy of going out to fixmy fence befor ethe wind blew it down.  Pulled the screws right our of the pole.  The wind is killer.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 1, 2011)

Les. My heater is in my attic, one of the horizontal gas heaters and with the winds blowing steady 25 MPH and gust up to 50 and dumb me never covering my turbines it has blown my pilot light out 5 times today ( I've had trouble with this the last month but usually it last 2-3 days).......no wonder I had a hard time keeping the house warm.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 1, 2011)

We lucked out so far, they were saying snow and or ice after midnight, but now we are only getting heavy rain, and Tornado watches, that's quite enough for me. I feel bad for all the folks out west, Y'all are getting hammered pretty hard, I hope every one stays warm and safe.


----------



## SGM Retired (Feb 1, 2011)

No white stuff here just rain and some hard hitting winds.  Might have some trees go down soon (BlackWalnut, Cherry, and Some Persimmon).  I figure about 100,000+ pens worth, might need some help turning these things if it happens.  And I can't waite till I get up to my son's house in Maine to hop on a Snow Machine and take a ride.
Gary


----------



## Lenny (Feb 1, 2011)

We are supposed to get a few inches overnight .... then the real stuff STARTS!
One report called for 12-18" tomorrow.... just another day in Maine! (but a good day to stay home and turn) .... at least it's warmed up from the -7 it was the other day! :biggrin:


----------



## Boz (Feb 1, 2011)

We have had freezing rain and sleet since yesterday.  Went to work this morning and only two employies showed up.  Closed the plant at around 10:30 and came home.  Right now I have a nice fire going in the fireplace and a glass of good red wine on the table next to my big leather chair.  Let it snow all night I don't care.


----------



## Parson (Feb 1, 2011)

Houston's COLD right now. 37 degrees and it will drop to the low 20s tonight! Plus, we're due for snow on Thursday AND Friday. Folks, this is really frigid weather for what I have termed Houston: Sauna City, USA.


----------



## bbuis (Feb 1, 2011)

Here in Indiana it's been going on forever it seems like.  It's just Ice coming down where I'm at but I would have rather had the snow.  Atleast I can drive in snow.  I was able to make it to the store between spurts of the storm though and decided while I was out I would rather cut the skin off my arm to feed to the animals.  LOL.  Seriously though anyone having bad weather just stay in and be safe.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Feb 1, 2011)

It started here this afternoon. Already about 6" on the ground expecting up to 18". Wind gusts are creating some pretty serious drifting issues and only the main highways are seeing any snowplows. I hate winter.


----------



## leestoresund (Feb 1, 2011)

*Persimmon*

Hay, Gary

I could use some persimmon if you should have that windfall.

Lee


----------



## les-smith (Feb 1, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Les. My heater is in my attic, one of the horizontal gas heaters and with the winds blowing steady 25 MPH and gust up to 50 and dumb me never covering my turbines it has blown my pilot light out 5 times today ( I've had trouble with this the last month but usually it last 2-3 days).......no wonder I had a hard time keeping the house warm.


 
Now that really stinks.  The cold air is brutal.  I can feel it maing our wood flooring cold around the perimeter of the house.


----------



## SGM Retired (Feb 1, 2011)

Lee,  Even if the wind does not get the trees I'm planning on thinning them out soon anyway.  I counted 32 persimmon trees that are trying to compete with the oak's and cherry trees.  They are not that big around (maybe 6-7 inches across) but are 30 tall.  Will keep you in mind when this happens, I have been burning them in the past when they fall.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Feb 1, 2011)

*you think YOU got snow????*

Hello from Milwaukee!!!!!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't know if we have anyone from MA here - just talked to my sister (Pepperill, MA) she said they are supposed to get another 20 - 24" from this storm and they are already sitting with at least that much on the ground - probably closer to 30".  Their patio furniture is buried up over the seats.  This needs to STOP soon.  I'm ready for spring - or just to MOVE SOUTH ... that would work too!!

_mrs._


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 1, 2011)

Damn Ron are all the electric poles in Milwaukee that Short?:biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 1, 2011)

Lenny said:


> We are supposed to get a few inches overnight .... then the real stuff STARTS!
> One report called for 12-18" tomorrow.... just another day in Maine! (but a good day to stay home and turn) .... at least it's warmed up from the -7 it was the other day! :biggrin:



A-men to that...it is a balmy 10 degrees now:biggrin::biggrin:  Bring it storm, I got a full day of turning planned for tomorrow (maybe a little snow throwing too:redface


----------



## JohnU (Feb 1, 2011)

It's here too. High winds, low visibility, and expecting 12 to 14 inches tonight. Just got called out to work on my day off, and told Im for on for at least 12 hrs.  Yippie .    If only people would stay home and my county board would buy us 4 wheel drive squads. Lol


----------



## Arbsmith (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay, everybody, that was downright mean.  I mean the gentleman is Arizona talking about a fingerprint on a computer screen when you all are fighting snow.  Okay, I did have to clean my pool today.  I'm sorry.....

You all stay safe in that nasty, God foresaken white stuff.

Aloha


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 1, 2011)

cdbakkum said:


> Hi everyone, It is going to be 31 degrees tomorrow night here in sunny Mesa Arizona . Like Tom from Chandler said ( it's going to be cold) Carl


 

I'll take the 31 degrees.  It is going to be below zero here in OK.  I'm a desert rat!  I'm not used to this white stuff...13 inches today.

Sharon from Phoenix, freezing in Okmulgee OK


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 1, 2011)

Just got home from work with the storm heading in. Got a dusting but high winds and expecting 10-14". Most of the schools are already closed for tomorrow. Interested to see how things look in the morning.


----------



## ThomJ (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, tomorrow is going to be a good day to look out the shop window at the snow


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 2, 2011)

I truly feel your pain, all of you in the path this time.  Almost exactly 2 years back, we had Cantory of The Weather Channel here for our ice storm.  You know that all Hell has broken loose when he shows up.  We were lucky having two electricians and a lineman living in the neighborhood.  We repaired everyone's service and cleared our own lines so when the sub station came back online, we had power.  Only off for 9 days this time.  In the mid 90's we were hit with something like 14" of snow closing the entire state.  WE had people stuck on I24 that couldn't move for nearly a week before it finally thawed enough for them to escape.  The National Guard borrowed 4 wheelers to carry fuel, food and water to those stranded there.  Yes everyone, I do feel your pain.  May God watch over you and your loved ones and get you all through this one too.  I'll be watching you on the Weather Channel.  I just hope Cantory does not show up outside your home.
Charles


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 2, 2011)

And while we are all stuck in our shops remember that the Bash is in full swing !!!! There are some great prizes to be won and all you have to do is make a pen , it can be Beautiful , Modified , just plain , downright Ugly or a Memorial Tribute to a great man , in fact even if you are a newbie you can win a great prize . All it takes is for you to spend some of this shop time and make a pen then post it to one of the SIX , yes I said Six (6) different pen contests that are being run this year . There's a pen contest for every level penmaker so "GET BUILDING"!!!!! Then enter your best work here http://www.penturners.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=135 Oh and even if you are still waiting to get a lathe or to use it for the first time there are still contests to be won , so go check it out .


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 2, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Damn Ron are all the electric poles in Milwaukee that Short?:biggrin:



Ha! That's what I was thinking too!


----------

